# Alan Panebaker RIP



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Aaargh. Thoughts are with his family and friends and the NE paddling community.

American Whitewater - AW Northeast Stewardship Director in Tragic Accident


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Feeling for the friends and family. Didn't have the opportunity to meet Alan unfortunately but he seemed like a true ambassador to the sport who will be deeply missed from what I heard before the accident. Condolences to all. Be safe guys gals.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

This has been a rough year for the sport. My condolences to his family, the boys he was on the Pemi with and the tight knit New England crew in which he will be greatly missed.

Be safe my friends


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Phil*

Hit me up with details like this and I'll add them to the list we started on boatertalk.com Memorial Page.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Kayaker killed on swollen Pemigewasset River | Local News - WMUR Home


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

Very sad. Miss you buddy. Glad to have know you over the years.


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

*AP*

Good guy


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

Alan was one of the best... you will be greatly missed.


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

Alan was a world class dude. We got to know him, travel and paddle with him in Chile. He will be missed. RIP.


----------



## clevedave (Jun 10, 2005)

*rip*

Alan, you will be missed. He was a great, class, fun/funny guy. Had the pleasure of boating the grand canyon with him, he made the trip better, always. Never a bad moment. rip. friends and family have lost a great one


----------



## Dwave (Mar 23, 2009)

Alan was a team member for Fluid and a superb person. Full of jokes, good laughs, and a vigor for life, he will be dearly missed in our community.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

This is terribly sad, and he looks familiar to me, was he in the Chronicles of Gnarnia?


----------



## Old Fart (Oct 12, 2003)

This is tearin me up He had so much more to give We will miss you my friend


----------



## wycoloboater (Nov 18, 2003)

For those that knew Alan there will be a celebration of his life in Steamboat Springs on Saturday, October 27 at 2pm at the C-Hole behind the library. Hope to see many good friends there - a reception will be held after with snacks and a few beers.

Here is a link to a post Alan wrote when Boyce Greer died, amazing how true his words are now.

AP Paddling: Keeping on

"...We can't live our life in fear"

Miss you buddy.

Zach.


----------

